# Wie überprüfe ich ob die Instanz einer Connection gerade werwendet wird?



## sheepy (21. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute,
ich muss in naher Zukunft eine Datenbankschnittstelle mittels JDBC schreiben.
Diese Schnittstelle soll auf einem Server zum Einsatz kommen (auf dem ein Spiel implementiert werden soll), sodass parallele Abläufe stattfinden können.

Da ich nicht für jede Anfrage eine neue Verbindung herstellen möchte(Performance-Gründe), hab ich mir gedacht auf das Singleton-Pattern zurück zugreifen. 
Ich habe mir gedacht das man bei der Initialisierung x Verbindungen aufbaut, die bei Bedarf dann vergeben werden.

Kann ich irgendwie testen, ob eine Instanz einer Connection gerade in gebrauch ist (ein Statemant auf diesem ausgeführt wird)?


Macht das denn Sinn?

Gruß sHeepy


----------



## maki (21. Mai 2011)

Nimm einen Connection Pool, Singleton brauchst du nicht, wenn DI verwendet wird (Guice, Spring, etc. pp.)


----------



## sheepy (21. Mai 2011)

Einen Connection Pool,
hört sich interessant an.
Ich habe in den letzten Stunden mal etwas gegooglet. 

Den Artikel auf DBPool : Java Database Connection Pooling finde ich ganz informativ.

Als Server soll später ein Tomcat dienen. Ich habe gelesen das dort schon soch ein Connection-Pool vorhanden sei. Kann mir jemand näheres darüber berichten?
Und selbst die Treiber sollen eingene Pools haben (ich werde MySQL verwenden)


was genau meinst du denn mit DI? die Abkürzung sagt wir nicht.


----------



## Final_Striker (21. Mai 2011)

sheepy hat gesagt.:


> was genau meinst du denn mit DI? die Abkürzung sagt wir nicht.



Dependency Injection ? Wikipedia


----------



## sheepy (22. Mai 2011)

okay, vielen Danke


----------

